# peut-on installer mac OS 9 sur un Powermac G5 ?



## manudeuxcv (7 Mai 2016)

Bonjour à tous,  je viens de faire l'aquisition d'un PowerMac G5 Bi G5. Je souhaite y installer Mac OS 9 pour faire tourner les "vielles" applications... est-ce possible  ? Merci d'avance de vos réponses. 

Emmanuel


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2016)

Salut *Manu
*
Ton _PowerMac G5_ a pour OS d'usine «Jaguar 10.2» ou «Panther 10.3». Donc pas question de pouvoir "installer" Mac OS 9 sur une partition du disque et booter dessus.

Par contre, les versions d'OS X pour Mac PPC, dont les plus abouties : «Panther 10.3» et «Tiger 10.4», supportent en interne l'environnement dit "Classic" : il s'agit d'une fonction capable d'émuler en toile de fond un environnement Mac OS 9.2 à partir d'un *Dossier Système* de cet OS 9.2 (et pas d'une version inférieure) localisé où tu veux (par exemple dans l'espace-racine d'OS X, à côté des autres répertoires comme *Applications* ou *Bibliothèque*).

Une fois l'environnement "Classic" émulé comme toile de fond, il est possible de lancer directement les anciennes applications relevant de Mac OS 9, aussi directement que les applications OS X (par exemple, AppleWorks, Clarisworks, Word 5.1,  Classilia etc.).

Tout le problème se résume à installer une version décente d'OS X PPC («Panther 10.3» ou «Tiger 10.4») et à mettre le main sur un *Dossier Système* Mac OS 9.2 qui soit considéré par "Classic" comme étant "valide" (et pas une simple copie). C'est moins trivial qu'il ne semble.

Le plus facile pour cela est de mettre la main sur le jeu des disques d'install *gris* spécifiques à ton modèle de Mac (_PowerMac G5_). J'ai retrouvé ceux d'un _iBook Blanc G4 _de «Panther 10.3» => il y a 6 disques gris, 3 = *Install Disk 1* > *2* > *3* ; et 3 = *Software Restore 1* > *2* > *3*. C'est dans le disque *Software Restore 1* qu'est contenu le .dmg de «Mac OS 9.2». Il est recelé dans un dossier invisible *.images* (faire s'afficher les fichiers invisibles pour le voir) => voici une capture montrant l'itinéraire :





​=> le* Dossier Système* recopié de cette image-disque est considérée par "Classic" comme valide et permet d'émuler Mac OS 9.2 dans Mac OS 10.3 ou 10.4.


----------



## manudeuxcv (8 Mai 2016)

Merci, Macomaniac, pour la réponse plus que complète. J'en suis Impressionné ! 

J'ai encore le DVD de Panther... mais j'ai l'impression que mon Powermac n'a qu'un lecteur de CD. 
J'ai également une version original CD de Mac OS 9... 

je continue le "bricolage"... encore merci


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2016)

Le Super-Drive de ton _PowerMac G5_ lit les DVD, et donc ce Mac peut _booter_ à partir d'un DVD d'install inséré dans son lecteur.

S'il était HS, comme ton _G5_ a un port Firewire, avec un lecteur de DVD Firewire (ça se trouve encore), tu pourrais booter en externe sur ton DVD d'install de «Panther» (si ce DVD est de type universel = _retail_, et pas un spécifique gris correspondant à un autre modèle de Mac).

Rien ne dit que ton _G5_ ne puisse pas booter sur le DVD inséré dans un lecteur de DVD externe USB. La règle est, bien sûr, que ce soient les Macs Intel qui bootent sur de l'USB, mais elle connaît pas mal d'exceptions avec les Macs PPC (j'ai une _Palourde G3 _qui boote en externe sur de l'USB sans aucun problème).

--------------------​
Recopier le *Dossier Système* à partir d'un CD d'install de Mac OS 9 est le cas de figure type où le dossier copié sera considéré comme *invalide* par "Classic" (j'en parle d'expérience). Tu n'auras qu'à faire signe quand tu en seras à ce point...

--------------------​
J'ai oublié de te préciser que "Classic" est un tableau de bord qui se trouve at: _Menu _ > _Préférences Système_. Une fois activée, l'application scanne le volume d'OS X à la recherche (où qu'il soit) d'un *Dossier Système* Mac OS 9 valide => en cas d'agrément, un véritable Système OS 9 se trouve lancé en mode "émulation" sans ouverture de session graphique spécifique et un menulet d'activation de "Classic" s'affiche dans la barre de menus du Finder. Tu peux choisir a priori que "Classic " se lance en ouverture de session ; sinon, il te suffit d'esquisser le lancement d'une application OS 9 (par double-clic) et "Classic" initialise l'émulation d'un Système Mac OS 9 dans la foulée, s'il n'était pas activé.

Je crois me souvenir que, dans les DVD d'install universel (de type retail), le tableau de bord "Classic" n'est pas disponible à l'install. Ce qui implique d'installer «Panther 10.3» ou «Tiger 10.4» à partir d'un DVD d'install spécifique gris, lequel comporte cette fonctionnalité à l'install. Tu as une occasion sur _eBay_ ici : ☞*Apple powermac g5 os 10.3.3 panther DVD version complète d691-5027-a AHT 2.2. DVD 1.0*☜ (79€ + 14€ de port ! - vendeur Allemand, comme on pouvait le conjecturer à de tels tarifs).

--------------------​
☞ tu n'en as pas exactement fini avec les « bricolages », donc


----------

